# Upset - thought I entered and I don't see my pic :(



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

I could have sworn I submitted a picture for the contest, but it's not there 

Oh well, there's alwways next month, right? Lots of beauties this month, it was hard to choose!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Your entry isn't here?

http://www.bettafish.com/contests.php


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

well - can't see anything now? i voted though - never saw my entry when i voted and i looked back several times. or does your own photo not show up when voting?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think you won't see your entry so you can't vote for it. I didn't see mine either when I entered last month.


----------



## Tisia (Mar 15, 2011)

I can see mine, the vote button is just grayed out


----------



## carzz (Mar 8, 2011)

I see mine. I just don't have the option to vote for it.


----------



## cajunamy (Apr 28, 2011)

ah well, couple more days and we'll see I guess? Maybe? lol


----------

